# Kristen Stewart: Heißer Flirt mit Patrick Schwarzenegger



## beachkini (6 März 2013)

*Kristen Stewart feiert gegen den Liebesfrust*​
Während ihr On-Off-Freund Robert Pattinson (26) in Australien dreht, lässt Kristen Stewart (22) nichts anbrennen. Auf der Geburtstagsparty von Taylor Lautner (21) flirtete sie heftig mit Patrick Schwarzenegger (19).

"Sie hat Patrick definitiv angemacht", verrät ein Party-Gast dem "Star"-Magazin. "Die Leute haben schon getuschelt, dass sie sich ein Zimmer nehmen sollten, weil es so offensichtlich zwischen ihnen geknistert hat."

Hat sich Kristen etwa damit abgefunden, dass Robert ihrer Beziehung keine zweite Chance geben will? Denn der 26-Jährige soll sich so gut wie gar nicht bei ihr melden, während er seinen neuen Film "The Rover" in Adelaide dreht. Vielleicht will die Schauspielerin ihn mit dieser Aktion aber einfach nur eifersüchtig machen.
(in-starmagazin.de)

Die Bilder der Party
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...s-angeles-march-5-2013-x51-hq-mq-update2.html


----------



## BlueLynne (6 März 2013)

oder einfach nur mal poppen ......

Spaß muss sein


----------



## exstence (14 März 2013)

Sie ist zwar meine Traumfrau, aber ich würde ihr auch keine 2. Chance geben..^^


----------



## Punisher (14 März 2013)

Ein Kerl mehr oder weniger spielt bei ihr doch keine Rolle


----------

